# GM aftermarket Mats



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

GM used to have floor mats for purchase from the site as a pre-prepared set. Now they've got this tool:

heroshot_pm_jan

The mats actually look less expensive now, too. Has anyone ordered these? I'm wondering about whether they will just fit, or if they are OEM-type replacements with the carpet clip configuration, etc.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

They are Lloyd mats. I have a front set in black with the GTO crest. I have no complaints with them overall. They are a good quality. I was concerned with heal wear, but after 2 full years there is minimal wear at the heal. The black is not a perfect match to the OEM, despite what that say. 

The only gripe I have is, the fastener. The hole is not as wide as the OEM's and I cannot use the OEM fasteners to secure them. There is curved stem that sticks up through the hole in the mat and the fit in the hole on the floor is sloppy. It does not secure the mats to the floorboard. The mats on both sides are always having to be readjusted because they are always being pushed up towards the firewall.

I had thought about 2 way taping them down with carpet tape but I take them out regularly to clean them off and this would be a pain the arz.

I paid about the same price but from a different vendor.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> They are Lloyd mats. I have a front set in black with the GTO crest. I have no complaints with them overall. They are a good quality. I was concerned with heal wear, but after 2 full years there is minimal wear at the heal. The black is not a perfect match to the OEM, despite what that say.
> 
> The only gripe I have is, the fastener. The hole is not as wide as the OEM's and I cannot use the OEM fasteners to secure them. There is curved stem that sticks up through the hole in the mat and the fit in the hole on the floor is sloppy. It does not secure the mats to the floorboard. The mats on both sides are always having to be readjusted because they are always being pushed up towards the firewall.
> 
> ...


Well, a bad match on color is enough to make me say no.

Also, I looked at my carpet this weekend - the issue is actually not the extended metal on the bottom, its that the hole is out of round, so the clips don't fit. At least, that was my issue with the billitt clips I've got.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

LaPuzza said:


> Well, a bad match on color is enough to make me say no.
> 
> Also, I looked at my carpet this weekend - the issue is actually not the extended metal on the bottom, its that the hole is out of round, so the clips don't fit. At least, that was my issue with the billitt clips I've got.


I wouldn't say it's a bad match of color, more like their shade of black is not the OEM shade of black. The mats looked black until I put it in my car and beside the black carpeting the mats look like a dark smoke.

Your clips will not fit. The holes on mine are symmetrical but I can't widen the hole because there is a metal ring around the hole.
Overall for me, I am ok with them.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I purchased the Lloyd rubber weather floor mats and trunk/cargo mat from autoanything.com they are awesome. This is the second vehicle I ordered them for. Just my .02:cheers You can actually see them in my pics of the gauge pod.


----------

